# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Phi >  Du lịch Nam Phi: Sài Gòn - Sun City - Pretoria

## tourcuatoi

*Ngày khởi hành* : Liên hệ 091.337 5858

*Khởi hành từ* : Sài Gòn

*Hành trình* : *Sài Gòn - Sun City - Pretoria - Sài Gòn*

*Thời gian* : 8 ngày 7 đêm

*Mã tour* : NP03

*Giá bán*: Liên hệ

*Chương trình*

Du lịch Nam Phi : Đến Sun City, bạn sẽ phải trầm trồ thán phục trước những công trình nhân tạo đồ sộ từ hệ thống khách sạn năm sao liên hoàn với khu phức hợp casino, nhà hàng, ngân hàng, siêu thị, sân golf, rạp hát, thư viện… đến những con sông được đào uốn lượn, những bãi biển được phủ cát nguyên bản của vùng biển Ấn Độ Dương và những dòng thác cao hàng chục mét.

*Ngày 1: VIỆT NAM – CAPE TOWN*

Quý khách tập trung tại Sân bay và làm thủ tục đón chuyến bay đi Cape Town - Nam Phi. Chuyến bay quá cảnh tại Hongkong (hoặc sân bay khác).
Quý khách nghỉ ngơi trên máy bay.

*Ngày 2: CAPE TOWN*

Đến Cape Town, Xe đón và đưa Quý khách đi tham quan: Nông Trại Đà Điểu – Quý khách sẽ có dịp thưởng thức bữa trưa với các món ăn truyền thống, đặc biệt là món Đà Điểu nướng và Trứng Đà Điểu.
Đoàn tiếp tục đi tham quan Núi Bàn bằng cáp treo và ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Thành phố Cape Town từ độ cao 1,067m so với mực nước biển.
Về Khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

*Ngày 3: CAPE TOWN – CAPE POINT – CAPE TOWN*

Đoàn khởi hành đi tham quan: Đảo Hải Cẩu – Seal Island, nơi sưởi ấm của các chú Hải Cẩu đến từ Nam Cực; Mũi Hảo Vọng – Cape of Good Hope, điểm cực Tây Nam của Châu Phi, nằm giữa Đại Tây Dương và Ấn Độ Dương và được xem là một trong những điểm du lịch có phong cảnh đẹp nhất trên thế giới.

Đến nơi đây, Quý khách sẽ có dịp lưu lại những hình ảnh đáng nhớ tại tấm bảng có ghi rõ vị trí của địa danh này; Cape Point – Điểm cuối cùng của Nam Phi, nằm cách Cape Town khoảng 2,3km. Quý khách lên đỉnh núi để tham quan ngọn Hải Đăng và lưu lại những tấm ảnh tại nơi giao nhau giữa Đại Tây Dương và Ấn Độ Dương.

*Ngày 4: CAPE TOWN - JOHANNESBURG – SUN CITY*

Đoàn khởi hành ra Sân bay làm thủ tục đón chuyến bay đi Johannesburg.
Đến Johannesburg – Thành phố lớn nhất Nam Phi, Xe đón và đưa Đoàn đi Sun City – nằm ở phía Tây Bắc của Nam Phi, cách Johannesburg khoảng 220km. Là khu resort với hệ thống Casino hoành tráng, được xem là Las Vegas của Nam Phi.
Đến Sun City, Quý khách về Khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
Quý khách tự do khám phá Sun City về đêm hoặc thử vận may tại các sòng bài nổi tiếng.

*Ngày 5: SUN CITY – PRETORIA – JOHANNESBURG*

Sáng sớm, Đoàn khởi hành đi tham quan khám phá khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên Pilanesberg – một trong năm khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên lớn nhất thế giới và là khu bảo tồn động vật hoang dã quốc gia của Nam Phi. Quý khách sẽ có dịp đi xe chuyên dùng trong khu bảo tồn để tận mắt chứng kiến cảnh sinh hoạt của các chủng loại thú hoang dã như: Sơn Dương, Sư Tử, Tê Giác, Hươu cao cổ, Trâu Nam Phi, Báo, Voi,..
Trở về khách sạn ăn sáng. Làm thủ tục trả phòng. Đoàn khởi hành đi Pretoria – Thủ đô hành chính của Nam Phi. Đến Pretoria, đoàn tham quan: Tòa nhà Liên bang “Union Building” – dinh thự dành cho tổng thống Nam Phi sinh sống và làm việc; Quảng trường nhà thờ trung tâm Church Square, Tòa thị chính Thành phố.
*
 Ngày 6: JOHANNESBURG – GOLD REEF CITY*

Đoàn khởi hành đi tham quan Gold Reef City – từng là mỏ vàng và ngày nay là khu vui chơi giải trí nổi tiếng ở Nam Phi.
Quý khách tự do tham gia các trò chơi như: Tàu lượn, đu quay, vượt thác..., xem phim 4D, xem ca múa nhạc tại Town Square, Vườn Thú hoang dã Animal Farmyard…
Đoàn tiếp tục khởi hành đi tham quan: Tòa thị chính; Xưởng chế tác kim cương.

*Ngày 7 + 8: JOHANNESBURG – VIỆT NAM* 

Qúy khách tự do nghỉ ngơi tại Khách sạn cho tới giờ trả phòng và khởi hành ra Sân bay làm thủ tục đón chuyến bay về Việt Nam.
Đoàn đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam.
Quý khách nghỉ ngơi trên máy bay.

----------

